# Takanori Gomi sig



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I've tried to make a more complicated sig about Gomi, one that would represent his nickname also.
I've tried to follow a tutorial about how to make a flaming photo manipulation, but i gave up for now (too advanced for me). 
Instead i came up with this.
Still a bit rough, but i am quite pleased for now.
If there's a Gomi fan out there and wants this, i'll donate it happily. :thumb02:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I really like the fire you got going on, especially on the right fist. The text looks good too and fits with the fire theme. Background looks good and the colors go great together and with the fire. The Pride/UFC logos are blended in well too, just not sure on the position of them.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

10X. The logos: they gave me some problems: @ first i wanted to use them as background but i opted for the old japanese flag, i like it better. I didn't want to put the logos on the left, not to take the attention of the sun and leave the space available for the name. Plus i wanted them not to be so visible, more like fade away.
Regarding your sig: i wanted to ask how did you get that effect on the name?! making it look the same as the background?! same texture...how do you do that? Could u pls share? 10X


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice sig, buddy.

I'll throw in my 2 cents:

You should add a border on it. All sigs look naked without one. A simple 1pxl black border would make that baby pop more. 

For the logos, I would have hidden them 1/3 behind the Gomi render, so that they don't look like they are just placed on the sig, but rather blend in with the sig more.

Also, not to answer Composure, casue I could be wrong, but I think he used a clipping mask to create the text.

Good job, though, it looks really nice.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I would add a one pixel border, lose the logo's as I don't think they add to it and IMO make it look cluttered. The last tip I have is to lose the stroke on the text and instead to make it pop duplicate the text layer twice. Make the bottom two layers black (or you can try white to) then try running a gausian blur something around 2 or 3 pixels for the bottom one and one point something for the top black layer (play with it till it looks good). It will make the text pop while helping it blend better with the back ground. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks MC and Toxic, for the appreciations, the suggestions and the critics. Comming from you guys, it means a lot. 
Like i've said, i am still trying to get better at this and i still have a lot to figure out.
I will try to follow your suggestions and i know the end result can only get better.
:thumb02:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

For my text all I did was type my text. Then on a layer above that text go to image>apply image, then do layer>creating clipping mask. Then just move it around and it will be in your text.


----------



## Pigwog (Sep 21, 2010)

It is pretty clear that there are some blending probs with it, but it's not too bad. The blending of the fire on the arm looks really nice! The font choice isn't too bad, but I'm not liking the effects on it, like the small stroke. Keep practicing the blending and trying different things though, you'll get better.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Pigwog said:


> It is pretty clear that there are some blending probs with it, but it's not too bad. The blending of the fire on the arm looks really nice! The font choice isn't too bad, but I'm not liking the effects on it, like the small stroke. Keep practicing the blending and trying different things though, you'll get better.


Could you post some of your work please? In the portfolio section?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Pigwog said:


> It is pretty clear that there are some blending probs with it, but it's not too bad. The blending of the fire on the arm looks really nice! The font choice isn't too bad, but I'm not liking the effects on it, like the small stroke. *Keep practicing the blending and trying different things though, you'll get better*.


^^ I know. 
Thanks for the appreciations, suggestions and critics. 
They can only help.


----------



## Pigwog (Sep 21, 2010)

KryOnicle said:


> Could you post some of your work please? In the portfolio section?


just made a thread


----------

